# Plumbing, flare connections, curb stops, meter setters



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anybody do flare connections anymore? It seems like that is a dying art and is not being past down to the younger tradesmen. 

If any plumbers have a need for some water meter setters, fittings, etc., let me know. I have some that are brand new. I have a lot of flare stuff though, not big in this area.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah we have to flare all of our exterior water service connections at mains and stop boxes.
I usually flare my first fitting to ball valve on street side of meter also


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

I was always taught flare fittings on all fuel oil lines if you know people that do that type of work. fuel oil is pretty big where I live, maybe more natural gas in your neck of the woods.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Mostly gas in the bigger towns,lots of propane tanks in the sticks around here


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't all copper gas lines use flare connectors?

I'm betting they are falling out of fashion because idiots like me forget to slide the fitting on the pipe before flaring it.:whistling


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

I prefer to use black pipe inside of houses myself for gas/propane


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, black iron for gas, coated soft copper with flares for heating oil.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I was only referring to water supply connections. In this area, most prefer a pack joint or compression type joint as opposed to flare.


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

Just flared a street side to a ball shut off. I can't tell you how much i love my ridgid hammer flare tool. 3/4 soft copper. I had to talk the local water co into giving me one of those fancy remote reader meters.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Chicago still requires copper water services and will only allow flared or brazed connections underground. If it were up to me it would still be lead services with wiped joints, I never had to deal with flare nuts getting stuck on out of round copper with that.


----------



## joeh20 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Plumbing, Flare Connections, Curb Stops, Meter Setters*

I still have some repair work from time to time, always on gas. I run black pipe under houses still. Tracpipe will take over eventually where protected. In the 70's it was all the time, but the stainless flex hoses have almost made it a dying art on gas.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

joeh20 said:


> I still have some repair work from time to time, always on gas. I run black pipe under houses still. Tracpipe will take over eventually where protected. In the 70's it was all the time, but the stainless flex hoses have almost made it a dying art on gas.


They can have my 8 track player/pipe threader and black pipe when they pry them from my cold,dead fingers! :laughing:
Track pipe and green field are in the same class for me.
I told a customer that green field was for people that cant bend conduit a couple weeks ago,as I was tearing what seemed like a mile of it strung across a basement with romex stuffed inside of it to add insult to injury! :blink::sad:


----------

